
Professor Michael Dougan assesses UK’s position following vote to leave the EU - ZeroGravitas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dosmKwrAbI
======
beyondcompute
Nice material. When I was watching it, I wondered where were those expert
opinions _during_ the campaign itself? I mean that's how all our Western
elections seem to work. We have highly staged advertisement-like TV shows with
catchups being thrown upon viewers. And after we elect someone, experts start
to analyze what just happened.

That's not how the system is supposed to work. Candidates should present their
programs half a year before elections and then the social discussion and
expert analysis should kick in and go on until the voting.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
As he refers to in the video he's been taking part in various discussions
before the election, and one of his lectures went viral beforehand as well:

[https://news.liverpool.ac.uk/2016/06/20/eu-law-expert-
respon...](https://news.liverpool.ac.uk/2016/06/20/eu-law-expert-responds-
industrial-dishonesty-video-goes-viral/)

I see he's had to add disclaimers to explain what his title means, and why it
doesn't mean he's been bought off by the EU.

------
ZeroGravitas
I noticed he was giving evidence to the Commons Treasury committee today, and
wondered if he'd followed up his talk from before the vote occured. Turned out
he had.

